# Most profitable trade



## 4thGeneration

Which trade from a contractor point of view has the best potential profit/profit margin of all the trades available?


----------



## mdshunk

I think mold remediation has some great profit potential in the near future. I've got my local state representative looking into what the state requirements are to be such a contractor. 

Along the lines of my trade (electrical), I'm starting to investigate the profit potential for EMF/RFI/Paranormal studies. Seems like there's good profit potential there too, but maybe not so much work.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

mdshunk said:


> I think mold remediation has some great profit potential in the near future. I've got my local state representative looking into what the state requirements are to be such a contractor.
> .....


Absolutely, you are stealing my ideas.....


BTW - I have done some research and plan on taking one of the week long classes that are out there, or whatever the state requires.

$$$$$$$$


----------



## 4thGeneration

mdshunk said:


> I think mold remediation has some great profit potential in the near future. I've got my local state representative looking into what the state requirements are to be such a contractor.
> 
> Along the lines of my trade (electrical), I'm starting to investigate the profit potential for EMF/RFI/Paranormal studies. Seems like there's good profit potential there too, but maybe not so much work.


 
You must be a watcher of TAPPS? I used to watch it before I ditched all the cable stuff. I say until they allow me to pay per channel I will not subscribe. I am not going to pay for crap I do not watch. Imagine this idea working. That Tapps group came close to where I live to check into the St. Augustine Lighthouse. They looked freaked out. I went on a few "ghost" tours here and in Williamsburg. Very entertaining, but I kinda rained on the parade by telling them to quit being ghost suckers and get with the program and correct thought of they are dealing with Demons. I got into a very heated debate with that Edwards guy who has or had that cable show about paranormal hauntings.


----------



## Cole

mdshunk said:


> I think mold remediation has some great profit potential in the near future.


Ding Ding.

I know a few guys doing it and they are making big big $$$$


----------



## mdshunk

Cole said:


> Ding Ding.
> 
> I know a few guys doing it and they are making big big $$$$


The contractors in my area that do restoration work (smoke and water), don't touch lead or mold. The asbestos contractors are busy with asbestos work. Some of the paint contractors do lead, but there doesn't seem to be anyone in my market that wants to mess with mold. I spoke with an industrial hygienist who seemed confounded by the fear of remediating mold, as he knows it can be done 100% correctly and permanently. The before and after are very measurable and quantifiable.


----------



## Cole

My brother might be able to give you some insight, he is a licensed mold remediator.

I will see if he will chime in.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

We do alot of work that is connected to Mold damage. 

Newer luxury Apartment complexes: Pipe leaks, outside drainage issues, hot water tank leaks, frozen/burst pipes, etc.... (it can flow down 4 floor levels and spread)

We are involved with the ''putting-it all back together'' part - after companies like 'Serve-Pro' go in and rip out and remove everything. 

(We get called in to do these repairs fast and complete. We even send cleaners in after us. We actually make a good chunk of change from it (Last month alone we did $40K just in this work alone), and we keep acquiring more complexes to do, by word of mouth. That in turn gives us other work to do there)

My point is that, we can easily get ALL the work on these, once we get Mold certified. These complexes already like the fact that we 'do it all' for them. I know that these mold remediation companies make top $$$. We could easily double the amounts we make currently (or more)... doing the repairing portions. And that doesn't even touch other sectors of the work (industrial, residential, commercial, public, state)

Many of the damages are covered by insurance too.


----------



## Kent Whitten

There are all sorts of little niches you would never think of that makes great money. Find one that no one does and become the leader and you will make good money. If alot of people are doing it, chances are you will not make super money, but good money.


----------



## Teetorbilt

Little jobs pay the most because most guys don't want to do them. IMHO, a single, small bath is a big ticket to high profit margins.


----------



## ACTRenovator

Plumbing, can't do without them. Water damages a house badly!

Sounds like alot of you have mold problems in wet areas. I'd say a ventilation solving problem proffession. See, a moisture problem!!


----------



## Tmrrptr

*growth industry within*



mdshunk said:


> I think mold remediation has some great profit potential in the near future. I've got my local state representative looking into what the state requirements are to be such a contractor.
> 
> Along the lines of my trade (electrical), I'm starting to investigate the profit potential for EMF/RFI/Paranormal studies. Seems like there's good profit potential there too, but maybe not so much work.


MD, you've impressed me with the resource material you have apparently read thoroughly.... yet here, you've either faltered, or must be in jest.

Here on the left, mold remediation IS quite lucrative.

And, it's been more than a couple years back where EMF was headline news any number of places here, and places east of us.

Schools evacuated, offices left vacant, govt buildings abandoned.
Oh, and lawyers scurrying around everywhere.

Many significant projects have a resident bone collector on the payroll who MAY shut the job down at any time!

Grab yer gauss meter and hop over here to join in the fun.
U could be the next erin brokovitch.
r


----------



## Tmrrptr

*emf/rfi/paranormal*

And I found one today.... EMF 828 at Promeasure.com It has 3 axis measurement with a separate probe and has a digital readout in micro tesla and milli gauss scales. Ray, Egon, Peter... watch out ! r


----------



## RidgeWalker

The most profitable trade is the one you paid a paid in full check on the fastest! hehe:clap:


----------



## eddieapoc

Most of our best paying jobs seem to be large square footage tile jobs.


----------



## Surface Tension

I think the days of big bucks in mold are coming to an end. "Mold is gold" was the saying, but the insurance companies were footing the bill, and now have exclusions in their policies for mold. Most policies limit mold damage to 10K.


----------



## woodmagman

While on the subject of making profits and mold. Money is to be made in the educated sale of changing the conditions of a project so that mold does not have an enviroment to exist. HVAC, insulation and vapour barrier, waterproofing....and the such. The mold needs conditions to become a problem. Finding the buisness that removes the conditions give you a larger sales base because the consumer is going to purchase your product as a preventative measure rather then a solution to a existing problem. For every person with a mold problem, there are 2 that would buy the insurance of having piece of mind not to have the problem.


----------



## w6ire

*Plumbing is the most profitable trade.*

I think plumbing might be the ideal trade. Plumbing basically self destructs and either leaks or clogs. Plumbing service calls seem like a money maker because they're usually emergencies, they can't take weeks to get bids. Also, people expect plumbers to be expensive, their high rates are well known folklore.

Plumbers don't need to stock a million parts either, so setting up a service vehicle would be less expensive. The downside of plumbing is it's really hard work, electricians can go around obstacles but plumbers have to bore right through them.

Plumbers can specialize in lucrative areas like backflow prevention, etc.

Plumbers have it made.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

w6ire said:


> Plumbers have it made.


Yes and no.

If you work for someone else, and they provide the tools, it's not bad.

If you are supplying the tools, it's pretty expensive, there are quite a few specialized tools that only serve one purpose, but you have to have them to do the work, and none of the tools are inexpensive.


----------



## Joasis

Pool builders have the trade....build a few year, and live like kings...huh Ray? 

The pool contractor close to me said he has a great year if he builds 4 pools.


----------



## ruskent

Honestly, when its all said and done, i think every trade works out even in the end.


----------



## Mach

I would say Engineer consultant, or any consultant/independent contractor. Real Estate investing is very good as well. A friend of mine sets up those credit card machines. every time you swipe your card he gets a small %. Over time he has set up lots of clients. Now he makes 300k a year and works from his home with little overhead and no employees. 

Like ruskent said, every trade works out at the end. I know of electrical contractors that sold and made 22 million

CEO of Exxon, I heard the last guy made good money.


----------



## woodmagman

Mach said:


> I
> CEO of Exxon, I heard the last guy made good money.


 and we are paying for it......

I heard a busker on Hollywood Blvd. drove a porche 997 with an F77 package..:blink: I wish I had taken drama....


----------



## Lumpy

*Mo money*

I've been under the impression the 'in-wall' trades generally do better. They usually are long done and paid before the GC get his. If there is a scrap at the end, the Contractor is the one who is going to court for Liens and the like. .02$


----------



## nywoodwizard

Maybe not smart,but very profitable.:laughing:


----------



## fiore22

Teetorbilt said:


> Little jobs pay the most because most guys don't want to do them. IMHO, a single, small bath is a big ticket to high profit margins.



This is very very true, I am just figuring it out. Nice, nice, nice.


----------



## Tmrrptr

*environment on the tube*



mdshunk said:


> I think mold remediation has some great profit potential in the near future. I've got my local state representative looking into what the state requirements are to be such a contractor.
> 
> Along the lines of my trade (electrical), I'm starting to investigate the profit potential for EMF/RFI/Paranormal studies. Seems like there's good profit potential there too, but maybe not so much work.


I'm sure MD has made a wise choice.

Last night TV, Law & Order svu had some sort of toxic situation drama and a fireman came in with a portable gas chromatograph which took air samples and gave our heroes a heads up...
(ripped from the headlines, they say)

So I looked it up.

Only $15-$20k for the handheld device.

Environmental inspection and assessment will bring great bucks, and also be mandated by municipalities under threat of lawsuit from varius groups

Wonder if a BIG yardsale of my construction tools would get me into the running with hi-tech goodies and a crash course ?
Probably get 20 cents for my dollar spent... nah, wouldn't work.
r


----------



## JB Mohler

mdshunk said:


> I think mold remediation has some great profit potential in the near future. I've got my local state representative looking into what the state requirements are to be such a contractor.



Anyone know how to go about branching out into this area?


----------



## jiggyjack

Architects far and away make more money than any of the trades.


----------



## Kent Whitten

they make good money, but I disagree. The owners of architects firms, yes, but architects in general don't make much more than we do. Most make under 100k.

If I can find where I saw the architects monetary poll online, it brought the perception back into focus a little.

They have the capability of making I believe up to 15% of a project, which is why many of them yearn for the big skyscrapers. mmmmmmmmmmoney!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

framerman said:


> they make good money, but I disagree. The owners of architects firms, yes, but architects in general don't make much more than we do. Most make under 100k.
> 
> If I can find where I saw the architects monetary poll online, it brought the perception back into focus a little.
> 
> They have the capability of making I believe up to 15% of a project, which is why many of them yearn for the big skyscrapers. mmmmmmmmmmoney!


Architects are always the first one sued when something goes wrong on a job, and most of the time it is because they speced something wrong and end up paying.


----------



## Kent Whitten

I found one, it's a voluntary one, but it has quite a few responses. There are some obvious butt kicking money makers in there, but I'm sure there's a similar percentage in construction too.

http://www.archinect.com/salary_questionnaire/index.php

and another good one

http://www.architectmagazine.com/industry-news-print.asp?sectionID=0&articleID=471543


----------



## macmikeman

Aluminum siding salesmen. No joke. For more info on how to do it, then go rent the movie "Tinmen" from your local Blockbuster.


----------



## In_Mexifornia

Bigger the risk, bigger the reward.


----------



## beersdesign

Plumbing has a lot of overhead - especially when you are doing commercial. Change orders can kill you and the there are a million things that can go wrong. Profit margins aren't always as great as you think they would be. Plus, you keep having to bid lower - at least right now in the Atlanta area - because competition is so fierce and a lot of GCs are just looking for the lowest bidder. But I guess just about every niche is like that. If you can get into welding for commercial, you will probably do well. Seems like welders aren't nearly as common as everyone else, and that is something you can't just walk off the street and do - so it is hard to be easily replaced by cheaper labor


----------



## Grumpyplumber

w6ire said:


> I think plumbing might be the ideal trade. Plumbing basically self destructs and either leaks or clogs. Plumbing service calls seem like a money maker because they're usually emergencies, they can't take weeks to get bids. Also, people expect plumbers to be expensive, their high rates are well known folklore.
> 
> Plumbers don't need to stock a million parts either, so setting up a service vehicle would be less expensive. The downside of plumbing is it's really hard work, electricians can go around obstacles but plumbers have to bore right through them.
> 
> Plumbers can specialize in lucrative areas like backflow prevention, etc.
> 
> Plumbers have it made.


*All agreed on except one part...* "Plumbers don't need to stock a million parts either,"
*Seen the back of a plumbing truck lately?*
*We keep PVC/ABS/DWV copper in at least 1-1/2" through 4", Copper pipe/fittings in several sizes, gas pipe/fittings in several sizes, gas boiler/heater parts, brass & steele nipples, a myriad of standard tools that, as "killer" mentioned are usually only used for one thing such as threading machines or right angle drills.*
*Seems like every month there's some new product or tool we just gotta have because MFG's push them on suppliers who then push them on us as though it's better than what we already use, and then a few years later it might be obsolete.*


----------



## fireguy

I've been waitng for someone to post the right answer to the question. 
The answer, the other guys trade is easier and more profitable than your own trade. They have fewer tools, less competions, less inventory, and it does not have the details your trade has.

fireguy


----------



## airborneSGT

Glass guys down here seem to do very well. Mold is also popular and something I will get into.


----------



## plazaman

Industrial painting !


----------

